# Koibabys was nun?



## atreyu (5. Juli 2009)

*Hilfe Koibabys was nun?*

hi 
habe gestern zufällig ca. 50 kleine koi im teich entdeckt alle so rund 1 cm lang... es sind 5 koi im teich und 2 normale goldfische. die frage is jetzt was ich mit den kleinen machen soll? werden die von den großen fischen gefressen oder kann ich sie einfach drinn lassen und alles wird gut?  kenn mich leider nicht aus, hätte aber gerne das der nachwuchs durchkommt. lg


----------



## Tommy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koibabys was nun?*

Hi atreyu,
ich habe meine kleinen Koi abgefischt, da sie sonst von den großen zum Frühstück eingeladen werden.  Aber ich stehe jetzt vor dem Problem was fütter ich. Habe gehört hartgekochtes Eigelb oder Algensollen gehn.
Gruß Tommy


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koibabys was nun?*

Hallo Ihr Zwei!

Lest doch mal bitte hier, das könnte Euch weiterhelfen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21995/?q=laich


----------



## Tommy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koibabys was nun?*

Danke für den Link.  Mal schauen ob es  klappt:beeten
Tommy


----------



## atreyu (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koibabys was nun?*

jepp danke.... hab schon en paar eier gekocht ^^


----------



## superfee03 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koibabys was nun?*

Hallo zusam

Ich lasse meine Koibabys immer drin
Dank meiner __ Schildkröten hält sich die Brut mittlerweile in Grenzen.
Das hört sich zwar ein wenig grausam an, aber wenn man ein Wurf
von über 150 Kleine drinne hat ,und nicht weiß wie rauskriegen???:crazy
Ist man ja doch froh wenn nur ein paar Überleben
Von2008 habe ich noch 2 von 8
07 - noch 2 von 22
06- noch 3 von ?
 Jetzt ist schon wider Nachwuchs Da !!
Ich habe mal ein paar zu Beobachtungszwecken in ein Maurerkübel
gepackt. Montag haben sie gelaicht. Jetzt schwimmen die Kleinen
( ca knapper 1 cm) munter drauf los

 Libe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## atreyu (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koibabys was nun?*

hab grade mal nen einkaufskorb mit fliegengitter ummantelt und den dann ins wasser gehängt und dort en paar kleine reingesetzt damittse nicht gefressen werden können  weil ich seh jeden tag weniger


----------

